# Buying Lye in bulk



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

OK I bite the bullet and bought a 50lb bag of lye it costs about 1.00 a pound is that an OK price ?


Second what do you guys do with it ? I package mine into 1 batch sizes in zip lock bags then put them in a plastic bucket with a screw on lid.


Patty


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

I store mine at Sondra's house because she has no little children to get into it!! :lol Then I just bring home enough to make a few batches of soap. I store mine in gallon freezer bags that I double bag. These I keep in a plastic tot box that is in a cabinet in the laundry room on the top shelf and all the way in the back. I really need to put a lock on that cabinet to be extra safe.
Theresa


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I keep the 50 pound bag, which runs from $35 to $45 depending upon where I pick it up, in a rubbermaid container in a closet with a lock. I use a scoop to scoop out the lye and keep what I am using in a tupperware canister for cereal. Now that I am using the liquid, that practice will only be for when I run out of liquid. Vicki


----------



## Dawn (Mar 21, 2008)

Were do you girls find the lye in bulk? I think it would me VERY cost effective! :biggrin

Emily


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Mine runs just under $1/lb. I found it at a chemcial supply place listed in the yellow pages. I empty my bag into a 5 gallon bucket with a tight fitting lid. *I* struggle to get the lid off so I know my dc could not. I keep smaller amounts in a plastic container in a cabinet off limits to the dc. I wouldn't want to deal with going in and out of a baggie. Seems like static el. might have some spilling out. I'm careful not to fill my containers too full for that reason.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I get mine for about $1 a pound so that is decent. Brambleberry used to charge me $33 for a ten pound container so $1 a pound is good!

I mixed 30 pounds into liquid lye solution and the other 20 went in two seperate containers holding ten pounds each. They have screw on lids and my kids are all old enough they don't mess with it.

I get mine at a chemical supply co.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Theresa and I got ours at a chemical supply also and I keep it in a 5 gal bucket that I can barely get the lid off.


----------



## Dawn (Mar 21, 2008)

OK thanks I'll look around!
Emily


----------

